# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Kush fshihet pas vrasjes se mbretit Faruk te Egjiptit?

## lis

Eshte nje pyetje qe me lindi para ca ditesh teksa po lexoja nje liber.
Mbreti Faruk ishte mbreti i fundit shqipetar qe mbreteroi ne Egjipt dhe vrasja e tij ngelet nje vrasje enigme.
Naseri ishte ai qe e vrau ate(Farukun) por a ishte e gjitha nje xhelozi per pushtet?
Mbreti shqipetar Ahmet Zogu kishte emigruar disa vite ne Egjipt dhe nga dokumentat e arshives se forumit shqipetar ne lidhje me aktivitetin e mbretit Zog ne mergim, dalin ne pah shume aspekte te cilat jane pozitive dhe antikomuniste, pro Amerikane.
Duke rikujtuar ndonje pjese historike, mund te them se pereth 140 vjet, Egjipti eshte drejtuar nga shqipetare te zote dhe te mencur.
Pyetja ime eshte kjo

*A mund te kete dore KGB-a sovjetike ne vrasjen e mbretit Faruk?*
*A mund te kete dore UDB-ja jugosllave ne vrasjen e mbretit Faruk?*
*A mund te kete dore Enver Hoxha ne vrasjen e mbretit Faruk?*

Nje kujtese e vogel
Mbreti Faruk ashtu sic thuhet ne dokumenta, eshte keshilluar shpesh nga mbreti i I- pare i shqipetareve, Ahmet Zogu, ne lidhje me politiken qe duhet te ndjeke Egjipti dhe kujdesin e madh kunder komunistave qe shtriheshin nga Evropa drejt Orientit.
"Shenim"
Pyetjet e mia jane hipoteza, ne pamundesi per te lexuar libra te tjere per momentin ose per te gjetur librat e pershtatshem per te deshifruar pyetjet.

----------


## arber e.grant

udb? pse duhej ta bente?
enver hoxha  mund te vriste ahmet zogun dhe se beri.
kgb  ndoshta.
Libri qe ke lexuar (nxjerr zogun si keshilltar  te farukut)
ka nje te mete te vogel -ESHTE SHKRUAR NGA NJEREZ TE ANSHEM

----------


## lis

Edhe une ne versionin KGB qendroj sepse ne ate kohe, ashtu sic thote adjutanti i mbretit Zog si dhe nga takimet dhe ditari i mbretit Zog, dalin shume gjera ne pah ndermjet te tjerash edhe implikimi i agjenturave te huaja ne cdo dikaster, institucioni shtetetor ne Egjipt.
Kliko ketu qe te kuptosh dicka me e pakta rreth rrefimeve te adjutantit te mbretit Zog.

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...5&pagenumber=2

Shenim
Ahmet Zogu nuk ishte keshilltar i mbretit Faruk, por ishte i vendosur(dyndur) ne Egjipt dhe keshillat kane qene ne menyre konfidenciale(ne mes te dy mbreterve me origjine shqiptare)

----------


## arber e.grant

i nderuar lis
me adreson tek shkrimet e adjutantit te cilat i kisha pare diku prandaj te shkruajta se nuk jane te pa aneshme . zogu mund te kishte moshen per te dhene keshilla por ishte mik (biles azilant) dhe te tille ne ate kohe kishte ne misir bile me kurora Mbreterore shekullore . Po te flasesh me egjiptiane  te thone se dinastia e mbreterve "shqiptare " filluar me muhamed aliun dhe mbyllur me farukun ia shiti kanalin e suezit evropianeve per nje pjate makarona
Me njerez qe mesojne keshtu historine ne shkolla nuk eshe e veshtire qe kushdo qe ka interes per te vrare nje mbret (DHE  HIPOTEZA PER TE INTERESUARIT POTENCIALE  NUK KANE FUND
NGA  IZRAELI DERI NE AMERIKE  E B SOVJETIK)te gjeje vrases

Shkrimet e ndihmesit te zogut  nuk perbejne dokument  sepse permbajne gjera te treguara nga goje e dyte  
Per vlerat e Zogut eshte shpejt te nxjerrim  konkluzion ne kete periudhe te postkomunizmit  kur cdo gje e share prej komunizmit behet automatikisht e mire dhe anasjelltas

----------

